# Sound Problem



## PapaSmurf1502 (Nov 28, 2011)

I have a Toshiba Satellite, and the sound isn't loud enough. It never even approaches "capping" or "clipping" (the green bar maxing out.) The individual program meters look fine, but the main out for the computer is limited somehow. I have to turn my fairly large computer speakers all the way up to make movies audible. I went into speaker options and made sure the sound was 100%. Loudness Equalization has no effect as it only applies dynamic compression rather than increasing the volume. I looked for third party software that may have been installed with it and only found DTS audio which is disabled.

Any ideas as to why it's being limited?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is this a laptop or desktop?

Have you tried to reinstall your sound driver?


----------



## PapaSmurf1502 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you for the reply. It's a laptop. I tried updating the drivers before with no results. I recently sent it in for repairs and was having the same problem before, but now that the motherboard has been replaced and drive has been wiped I'm still getting the problem.

I'm going to try updating them again, but I don't think it will be different than last time.


----------



## PapaSmurf1502 (Nov 28, 2011)

Interestingly, when I disconnect the speakers, the sound magically gets louder again (when playing on the built-in speakers.) When I plug in headphones or the speakers, it gets quiet again.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you sent it into repair and its not fixed deal with the company then. They need to fix the issue.


----------



## PapaSmurf1502 (Nov 28, 2011)

The sound problem isn't why I sent it in. It wasn't booting, thus the mother board replacement. But the sound issue has been happening both before and after the fix. Is there anything I might be missing?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Bad speakers or bad driver are the only things that could go wrong.


----------



## PapaSmurf1502 (Nov 28, 2011)

It's not the speakers since the problem persists even with headphones or other speakers. When I unplug them and use the built in speakers the sound suddenly jumps. I attached a photo showing iTunes maxed out on the meter but showing the main outs are very quiet.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

First off, why are you not on Windows 8.1? The driver in use may be for Windows 8.1 hence this issue.

Upgrade to Windows 8.1 then get all of the updates via Windows Updates.


----------



## PapaSmurf1502 (Nov 28, 2011)

Just upgraded to 8.1, still getting the sound problem.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are all the new Windows 8.1 updates finished and installed?

Please uninstall all third party sound software.

Then go to Control Panel > Hardware and Sound > Sound > Communication Tab > Select the last option.


----------



## PapaSmurf1502 (Nov 28, 2011)

I removed everything sound related, including programs that came with the computer (DTS Sound.) Selected the "Do Nothing" option. Still having the same problem.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No, that's not what I needed you to do.

Install the correct sound software that came with the PC.


----------



## PapaSmurf1502 (Nov 28, 2011)

I didn't have any third party sound programs installed. The problem is the same before and after all changes I have done.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It may be best to contact the people who helped fix the issue in the first place.


----------



## PapaSmurf1502 (Nov 28, 2011)

The issue was never brought up with Toshiba. It went in for a motherboard replacement.

So I uninstalled all the sound related programs (Toshiba Audio Enhancement) and got a slight boost. I then discovered that when I open up "Speaker Properties" and select "Room Enhancement" everything is loud and clear. However, if I go through the setup wizard that comes up when I open Room Enhancement, it brings back the loudness problem.

So far, I can just open the wizard but not go through it and leave it up, and everything is fine, but I would prefer to be able to have quality sound without having to do that.


----------



## PapaSmurf1502 (Nov 28, 2011)

After playing music with the setup I just mentioned, I noticed my laptop got REALLY hot. I shut down the machine and let it cool for a while and then ran some tests. Turns out the sound boost causes the spike in temperature somehow.


----------



## barkerb23 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello *PapaSmurf1502*
I too, have a toshiba satelite. Mine is a C55-a5105
The sound on mine is very low also. It's best to get a set of external speakers, or contact Toshiba if you continue to encounter the issue with sound. 

I use Windows Media Player for my videos. I use the graphic equalizer and turn most of the knobs up to the highest, and the sound is great, and 2x louder than it normally is. I would suggest going through your audio settings and finding the equalizer and modifying it to your personal recommendations.

I hope you can get this figured out.
You have uninstalled the driver and reinstalled it?

when I stream netflix, or youtube, even spotify, the sound is loud enough to hear every word, and enjoy the music.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You should reinstall all of the default sound drivers and software that came with the PC. They are only there to assist not hurt the sound.

From what barker states, it sounds like a common problem.


----------



## barkerb23 (Sep 17, 2012)

Also forgot to add
to download the drivers, type in your Pc type, and find the drivers
Drivers & Software Support | Toshiba


----------

